# Smokey-ish Purple Tutorial



## fingie (Jan 28, 2008)

This my first tutorial, so please be kind..and I'd love to hear CC.

Excuse the eyebrows and weird faces..I'm a dork. Oh, and if my lips look wonky, it's because I had my retainers in for most of the pics.

I learned this technique from MAC Pro Artist Konstantine at a demo a few weeks back. Pretty much the approach to "Spring" foundation is to use a super blendable concealer (like MACs moistureblend) to hide imperfections and then just go over with a natural MSF to even out skin a little. Obviously this may not work for all skin types, but I've been using it since my daughter lost my 188 a few days ago. (I just can't bring myself to apply SFF with anything else!)

Start with clean//moisturized skin..apply spot concealer to areas needed. I did undereyes, around//on my nose, some acne marks and on my cheeks which are naturally red.

I lost my moistureblend, so I used this instead:













I then take this 217-wannabe paintbrush from Michael's and blend.




like this.




half-way done




all done!




I then take my MSF natural








and this brush (another paintbrush)




and I apply all over my face, kind of blotting it on VS. rubbing (I don't want to "rub" the concealer off, ya know?)




I then take my blush








and apply with my fluffy brush








Then I apply my highlight color, Honour, by dragging the brush back from the apples of my cheeks almost to my hairline








like so. I didnt want too much color on the cheeks because I wasn't sure how dark I was going to go on the eyes yet. haha








Then I apply Painterly paintpot from lid to browbone








Then I apply Crystal Avalanche as a highlight from my inner corner up on to my browbone with my 217 (in the pic above you can see I hadn't done my left eye's//your right's highlight yet)




In this shape












Then I load up my brush (still the 217) with my crease color, in this case, Black Tied.
The reason I do my crease color next is because everytime I do lid and _then_ crease, I feel like I waste so much time because I just have to reapply the lid color anyways after blending.








So I put BT in my crease like that




Then I blend. I do a mix of "traditional" blending by dragging the brush back and forth but also do a bit of blotting too (I never realized how much I "blot" my products on until this tut..).  I like that I can control the variances (thats a word, right? lol) in color depth that way.  In this pic you can see the difference between blended, unblended. It doesn't have to be perfect because you can always clean it up later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Then I take a shorter, stiffer brush (another paintbrush)








and I load up some purple from the Mi'Lady duo








I apply it over the lid and over the Black Tied.
If you want the crease to be more "true black" than the purpley, you can always go over it with some more black tied.  I liked that by doing the black with purple over it, it gave me a dark purple looking shadow VS the regular purple with black in the crease. (I hope that makes sense)








Then I apply some blacktrack with my 231 (loooove this brush for fluidline--its so precise! ...and a bit stained)
After that, I clean up any blending..add some more highlight//crease color if needed, spray some Fix+, curl my lashes, add mascara & some Wildly Lush plushglass...




and then I start the camwhoring!









 With my 10month old Boxer, Dozer (lol at me looking crosseyed)





Oh, and I did remember to do my brows after I took the pics--Dozer distracted me when he came into the bathroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I hope this was okay for a first time tutorial, and like I said--CC is encouraged!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 28, 2008)

a very pretty look. you use paintbrushes thats awesome.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 28, 2008)

so pretty!  thanks for the tut.. i will definitely try it with another purpley shade since i don't have mi' lady.  great makeup!  

ps-cute pup!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2008)

Gorgeous tut!! Thanks a bunch


----------



## silgava (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't see any pics


----------



## fingie (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silgava* 

 
_I can't see any pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmm thats weird, theyre showing up for me.  Maybe try hitting refresh?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 29, 2008)

This is really pretty!  Thank you


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jan 29, 2008)

This tute is simple but stunning! You look beautiful! You've also peaked my interest in the natural MSF too! Your skin looks amazingly flawless!! If only it wasn't $45 odd in Australia...


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I love this look! You seriously used only three e/s? Wow. Ah-mazing...I wish I had great blending skills like you!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 29, 2008)

I use paint brushes too.  Very Pretty.


----------



## smilebacklovely (Jan 29, 2008)

This is awesome, and I love how you used so few shadows and still created a beautiful look. Thanks!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely tutorial and detailed pics! Love your doggie....Please kiss him on the nose from me! Definitely going to try this look sometime soon.


----------



## fingie (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for everyone's nice comments!  But yes, I did only use 3 eyeshadows (I am just not someone who can use like 5 different colors and pull it off) and I love my paintbrushes just as much as my MAC ones! (With the exception of my 188 & 217--they have my heart lol)

I was also pretty skeptical of the natural MSFs, but now I love mine--esp after the demo with Konstantine!


----------



## Jot (Jan 29, 2008)

Great tut - i like how you did the crease and then the purple over it to make it more purpley (if you know what i mean) thanks x


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 29, 2008)

pretty look ,,yay I have Mi'Lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tut


----------



## veilchen (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, your skin looks really fantastic! I will definitely try that!


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the tutorial! It is very clear and easy to follow. And the end result is great!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 29, 2008)

Your dog is sooooo cute! I have boxers too!!!!

I love the makeup!!!!!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jan 29, 2008)

great tutorial (Esp. for a 1st timer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and definetly easy to follow I think though if you put the instructions before the pic it would be even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you sure got me wanting to try paint brushes!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 29, 2008)

i love it!  and it seems so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i don't have mi'lady, but i'm sure some other purple would work so i have to try that!

now the L'Oreal True Match correctuer that you used...is it foundation, or a concealer?


----------



## fingie (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_i love it! and it seems so easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't have mi'lady, but i'm sure some other purple would work so i have to try that!

now the L'Oreal True Match correctuer that you used...is it foundation, or a concealer? _

 
It's "Super Blendable Concealer" --I'm just a tard and took a pic of the French side.  LOL


----------



## sirensofsilence (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty, purple smokey looks are my fav! Also interesting that you added the crease color first, I'm going to try that and see how it works out.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for the tutorial !!

Your eyes look great


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 29, 2008)

i luuuuv this tut!! that look is so beautiful yet doesn't use a lot of products and omg ur dog is adorable!!! i def want to try this look


----------



## sugar-cookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Gorgeous tutorial, is there a link to a mi'lady website? I love the colors!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Jan 30, 2008)

Loooove the tut! Also I looove your dog! I have two boxers of my own!!
Such cuties!


----------



## fingie (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugar-cookie* 

 
_Gorgeous tutorial, is there a link to a mi'lady website? I love the colors!_

 
Mi'Lady was a mineralized eyeshadow duo released by MAC last year--it was LE but you can probably still find it on Ebay or through another Specktra user's sale


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jan 31, 2008)

u look gorgeous! i learned so much!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 31, 2008)

You look pretty.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm <3ing it !!


----------



## liza0183 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you please tell my the brand of the paintbrush and sizes they are? I have the same on but 3/8'. Thanks and btw u look great


----------



## fingie (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liza0183* 

 
_Can you please tell my the brand of the paintbrush and sizes they are? I have the same on but 3/8'. Thanks and btw u look great_

 
They are Loew-Cornell brand...I can get the exact sizes later when I'm home


----------



## fingie (Feb 1, 2008)

So apparently I lied; 2 are L-C & 2 are American Painter (not as good of quality--they shed too much)
the 217 wannabe & the brush I applied the cheek highlighter with are AP: the 217 wannabe is 1/4" Oval Mop the other is 1/2" Oval Mop
the L-C ones: the one used to apply the MSF was 1" Maxine's Mop and the one used to apply e/s was 3/8" Maxine's Mop.  HTH!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 1, 2008)

GREAT tut!  Can't wait to try this look -- VERY pretty!


----------



## nunu (Feb 1, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## pichima (Feb 4, 2008)

I love thit tut!
it's so visual and easy to follow!
the final result is beautiful, please keep posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. your skin looks sooo perfect


----------



## Jesi (Feb 4, 2008)

awesome. thanks for sharing.


----------



## deedrr (Feb 4, 2008)

Great tutorial! you have beautiful skin, ill have to try this.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 4, 2008)

you're so pretty! 
are your lips naturally pink-ish or do you have colored lipgloss? it looks cute!


----------



## fingie (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_you're so pretty! 
are your lips naturally pink-ish or do you have colored lipgloss? it looks cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My lips are fairly pigmented on their own...but for most of the tutorial (until I put on my plushglass) I think I had the berry colored tendertone on. (But its very sheer and doesn't make that much of a difference)


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial! thats a very nice look.. i love smokey purple!!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Feb 5, 2008)

pure hawtness..
this i have to try


----------



## liza0183 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_So apparently I lied; 2 are L-C & 2 are American Painter (not as good of quality--they shed too much)
the 217 wannabe & the brush I applied the cheek highlighter with are AP: the 217 wannabe is 1/4" Oval Mop the other is 1/2" Oval Mop
the L-C ones: the one used to apply the MSF was 1" Maxine's Mop and the one used to apply e/s was 3/8" Maxine's Mop. HTH!_

 
Thanks


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, you did great for the first time and you look gorgeous.


----------



## basoo (Feb 5, 2008)

wow!!! it looks great , i love it !!!! thanks .


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_My lips are fairly pigmented on their own...but for most of the tutorial (until I put on my plushglass) I think I had the berry colored tendertone on. (But its very sheer and doesn't make that much of a difference) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

im jealous of your natural color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol but thanks so much I'm gona try that too


----------



## yahighness (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a great tutorial! Especially since I've been looking for a pretty purple tut since I have a dance tomorrow night! Thanks for saving my day!!


----------



## ChicSasha (Feb 9, 2008)

Great Job


----------



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)

Great tutorial, you made it look so easy! I'll try it! 

Thank you!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow you make me want to get mi'lady! I love your doggie


----------



## fingie (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the kind words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to do another tut but my cam is dying right now so it will be a few weeks!


----------



## toxik (Feb 21, 2008)

your blending is awesome!!!! LOVE IT 
please do more tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw youre a NC20? isn't medium plus abit dark for you? idk, it looks like its darker than medium. im thinking of trying medium light =)


----------



## fingie (Feb 22, 2008)

Im a medium normally but often switch between the 2 depending on if Ive gone mystic tanning that week. Or sometimes I use medium plus for light contouring. At the time that I made this tut my counter was out of medium so all I had was med plus


----------



## babylux (Apr 23, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! And I love boxer, I'll have one as soon as I move in to my new house!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2008)

That is gorgeous!  I can't wait to try this combo out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cute pup btw!


----------



## .k. (Apr 24, 2008)

i love the honour blush! i have it and today i was just wondering why i havent seen it in a tut. its soo pretty! love ur tut!


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 24, 2008)

great tut. i would have never known it was your first!

i really like how you blended the purple over the black tied, what a great trick! i'm def. gonna try that for smoke colored/smoky looks!

and your dog is so cute!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 24, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 24, 2008)

your makeup looks great... and your puppy is so cute!


----------



## jt1088 (Apr 25, 2008)

wow, i like it. very pretty!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a fantastic tutorial! I love how few eyeshadows you used because I can't pull of 5 yet either. Its taking a lot of will power to not go into my bathroom and try this right now.


----------



## nyrak (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting this - very helpful tut and your dog is adorable : )


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 26, 2008)

very pretty look! thanks for the tutorial! and I like how you used the paint brushes. good job!


----------



## daffie (Apr 27, 2008)

I love this tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## Taj (Apr 27, 2008)

great tut. quick and easy to follow ! Thanks <3


----------



## ilorietta (Apr 27, 2008)

superprettyyyyy!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ceci (Aug 17, 2008)

I love this tut!
You are amazing with those paint brush! GReat tut!!


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

Pretty purple! nice tut.


----------



## ramieee (Sep 22, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic!
And your dog is adorable!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 23, 2008)

you look soo pretty even without makeup! your skin is flawless!!! and i love the eyes too!! very pretty indeed


----------



## madnicole (May 12, 2009)

gorgeous... going to be trying colour in the crease first, tomorrow morning!.
Love love love your dog - he's so cute


----------



## User43 (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful! Great look for us blue eyed girls!


----------



## xobaby89 (May 12, 2009)

love the look, you're gorgeous


----------



## Tahti (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful blending, I lovvve Mi'Lady!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 12, 2009)

great job! i love your doggie!


----------



## cosmic79 (May 17, 2009)

great tutorial


----------



## Boneshaker (May 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

i love your eye makeup and lippy combo.  you have such nice, clear skin!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 21, 2011)

this is so pretty! You did  a great job!!!


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

Wow, great tutorial. You look gorgeous!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

very pretty


----------

